# How do you set up a 12 team 6 event schedule?



## aaronbetsy (Jul 11, 2013)

How do you set up a 12 team 6 event schedule?


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Do what now?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Contact the organization you wish to setup a competition event with (EMMA, etc)and discuss it with them. They can fill you in on the particulars of what's required and how to go about hosting.


----------

